# Mens U.S. Curling Team



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm very disappointed in their performance so far. Their Skip John Schuster is either overrated or just plain stinks. He blew it in extra ends Tuesday night against Norway--was that even televised? I couldn't find it. Then he has it in the bag today versus Switzerland and like last night blew it in extra ends. Now the team's 0 for 3. Any chance of medalling is looking more and more unlikely.

I like out 2006 Torino team much better!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> I'm very disappointed in their performance so far. Their Skip John Schuster is either overrated or just plain stinks. He blew it in extra ends Tuesday night against Norway--was that even televised? I couldn't find it. Then he has it in the bag today versus Switzerland and like last night blew it in extra ends. Now the team's 0 for 3. Any chance of medalling is looking more and more unlikely.
> 
> I like out 2006 Torino team much better!


Oh I wish I had not opened this thread....

I am watching the 8th end right now...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry, Earl. Had I known exactly what the frickin' broadcast schedule was, precisely which match is which, I would've posted it as a spoiler. Frickin' NBC/CNBC/whatever has me all confused.

Are you watching the Switzerland match? I won't say anymore if so.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Sorry, Earl. Had I known exactly what the frickin' broadcast schedule was, precisely which match is which, I would've posted it as a spoiler. Frickin' NBC/CNBC/whatever has me all confused.
> 
> Are you watching the Switzerland match? I won't say anymore if so.


Yes, watching the Swiss match... but I am about 4 hours lagged.
My son is into it, so he is watching it closely. We are almost done... just means I have to watching another 30 minutes or so, because he wants to see how it ends.

No big deal on the spoiler, we are almost done.

I have been relying on www.nbcolympics.com to let me know what is going on when and on what channel.

Disappointed on how both US Curling teams have been doing.
They are making very poor mistakes, and letting wins just slide away (Pun Intended)

PS: My original reply came off as a bit snippy.... sorry about that.
I ment it more of... dang... so close... Just listening to the radio, hitting a couple sites (including this one now  ), facebook, and email messages.... most of the olympic results have been spoiled for me... I still watch though.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have to admit though... that measuring device, is REALLY neat


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Understood. I agree about both our curling teams being a disappointment. 

And I concur with your comments about that measuring thing.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Agreed.. They could have easily won two of those matches but ran the last stone a little too far and the other a little too short from catching the button.

Hey Earl... Nice to see you back!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

n3ntj said:


> Hey Earl... Nice to see you back!


Thanks.



Spoiler



Don't bother watching today's match.... same as the last 3, nearly identical ending


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

So I heard, Earl. Shuster sucks!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, I'm glad to see this: Shuster benched!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, I'm glad to see this: Shuster benched!


Yep... looking forward to a positive ending..
But they pretty much have to run the table to have a shot...



Spoiler



At least the women got a win today


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:



> Yep... looking forward to a positive ending..
> But they pretty much have to run the table to have a shot...
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



So, finally, did the men.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, Shuster's back throwing last rock, and as usual, he SUCKS! A costly miss already, _and it's only the 2nd end_! We're down 3-0 to those Commies in China.

Why the hell is he even back on the ice, let alone throwing last rock?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Mercifully the Shuster experiment is over. God! We were *awful*! We lost _to last place China of all teams_, to a bunch of hapless Commies. 

Moreover, we conceded for the second time today. You know you're bad when you concede the frickin' game--twice in the same day.

I urge USA curling to bounce Shuster out on his rotund @ss, and if need be, get a whole new team altogether. This year's team is an embarrassment.

Too bad we aren't like the old Soviet teams. When they loss, officials went after their families!


----------



## DJSix (Jan 19, 2004)

I was actually at the match versus the Canadians. Going into it, I/we (was there with my wife and in-laws) didn't have much hope, and of course the Canadians were in full force. When we saw it was going to be Shuster "skipping", that didn't make things any easier. It was harder to watch live, being surrounded by cheers of the Canadians, watching us getting beat down. Makes me wished I had been able to get tickets to the US/Canada hockey game the night before 

Ryan


----------

